

Ask HN: Best Statistics / Data mining book? - jfaucett

can anyone recommend me good stats/probability/ or data mining books (ideally with code examples in c or cpp).
======
topherjaynes
Looking for the same thing, came across these big data bibliographies/howto
which have been helpful:

[http://www.amazon.com/Big-Data-Bibliography-
ebook/dp/B005QH2...](http://www.amazon.com/Big-Data-Bibliography-
ebook/dp/B005QH22W6/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1325345776&sr=8-6)

[http://www.amazon.com/Data-Analysis-Open-Source-
Tools/dp/059...](http://www.amazon.com/Data-Analysis-Open-Source-
Tools/dp/0596802358/ref=pd_sim_b_4)

Also stats in a nutshell is a good reference:
[http://www.amazon.com/Statistics-Nutshell-Desktop-
Reference-...](http://www.amazon.com/Statistics-Nutshell-Desktop-Reference-
ebook/dp/B004D4YI84/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1325345883&sr=1-1)

Lastly, little bit of discussion going on over at stackoverflow:
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/190201/statistics-book-
re...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/190201/statistics-book-
recomendations)

